# OWC announces new cards and reader



## Chaitanya (Jan 4, 2022)

OWC Announces Atlas Pro Series Media Card Storage and Reader for Photographers, Videographers, and Content Creators


OWC, the premier zero-emissions Mac and PC technology company, and a respected provider of Memory, External Drives, SSDs, Mac & PC Docking Solutions, Network Attached Storage, and Performance Upgrade Kits, announces the OWC Atlas Pro series of high-performance media cards and reader. Like the...




www.techpowerup.com


----------

